# How much are green tree frogs ?



## Dom$ (Feb 26, 2008)

*How much are green tree frogs ?*


----------



## Chrisreptile (Feb 26, 2008)

it depends alot on the size of the frog. morphlings and adults vary alot in price.

what size were you referring to?


----------



## scorps (Feb 26, 2008)

babie frogs are around 20 bucks and average adult worth about 60 dollars


----------



## meshe1969 (Feb 27, 2008)

Chrisreptile said:


> it depends alot on the size of the frog. morphlings and adults vary alot in price.
> 
> what size were you referring to?



Also depends where you get them from.

From breeders to pet shops
Morph to Adult
$10 up to $100 ($100 being a badly priced pet shop)


----------



## trader (Feb 27, 2008)

Dom$ said:


> *How much are green tree frogs ?*


 
The price does not seem to go up through the years on GTF's. 

The ads I have placed for GTF's on *the HerpTrader* range from $10 - $25 each, and that is for all ages.


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 27, 2008)

well i guess i am lucky i live with them their on my tanks on my verandas and even if i am really lucky in the loo at 3am when your not expecting them to be their...


----------



## tnarg (Feb 27, 2008)

Adult gtf's from FATS normally go for about $50. Anything over about $60 I'd say is a rip off.


----------

